# Quick question about 'runaway' laws:



## ianfernite (Jun 23, 2009)

*'Legally' Traveling as a Minor*

I've searched, and I didn't find what I was looking for.

I turn 18 in August, but I plan on leaving home in the middle of July. I planned on hitching until I turned 18 and found someone experienced that was willing to show me the ropes, just because hitching is technically legal.

I'm not running away; my mom knows my plans, for the most part, and she's understanding. I just don't want to get stopped somewhere a few hundred miles away and have the cops bring my mom into the situation. She couldn't afford to drive to come pick me up.

I know I would be less likely running into cops on the rails, but I'm pretty paranoid; not about getting in trouble, but about involving my mom in my trouble.

I'm a terrible liar, so I don't think a fake name will help. And I would have no reason to lie, aside from being one month underage.

So, I guess what I'm asking is, can I travel as a minor but not a runaway, with my guardian's 'permission'? And how would I go about doing this?

Sorry, I guess this wasn't as quick as I though, haha. And I'm sorry for being ridiculous; I have a 'worst case scenario' mindset. I'm sure that isn't too uncommon with greenhorns.


----------



## mylon (Jun 23, 2009)

as long as your mom doesn't report you as a runaway, you're good.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 23, 2009)

So I won't "get in trouble" just for being underage?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 30, 2009)

You're talking about a month, no cop is gonna trip w/o a missing persons report. Emancipation is probably the legal way to do it, but in that small timeframe, it would be heard in court when you're probably 20.

Take ID with you, though. If you get any shit, just give the cops ur folks #. 

At 17, the cops are probably the least of your worries about geting into trouble. Don't hook up with just any fuckstick.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright, thanks! I worry about things too much.
I should probably get an ID ... I don't think my old high school ID is going to cut it (though I can use it to buy Amtrak tickets, haha).


----------

